# Rattler



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

1st rattler this year about 40' from my front door! Marble to the head


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice! Never tried eating rattle snake but I hear it's good.

winnie


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Will you eat him, slinger? I've never tried it either.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice shootin..yeah they taste like fried chicken.....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes marbles! Really do a number on snakes. That's a nice one!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice score ! havent seen any so far in my area. do you keep the rattles ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Will you eat him, slinger? I've never tried it either.


He's in the freezer


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Yes marbles! Really do a number on snakes. That's a nice one!


Funny, my grandson is visiting for a couple of days and asked if we could take one more bike ride up to the mail box

I said ok let me grab a couple of marbles in case we se a rattler, it's been in the 80s for a couple days and 40' from the front door there it was.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Imperial said:


> nice score ! havent seen any so far in my area. do you keep the rattles ?


My 1st this year, I keep the skin and rattles.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting that would make a killer sling shot wrap


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thir Hith hath a headache. Great shot Mr. Snake Charmer!*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting! Your Grandson will have a great story to tell when he gets home


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shooting, Jim!


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

Imperial said:


> nice score ! havent seen any so far in my area. do you keep the rattles ?


My GOD, I can't stop laughing at your marine corps rifle summation - it is both genious and offthachain HILARIOUS, Great job man! Ex-Coast Guard!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Gary Chandler said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > nice score ! havent seen any so far in my area. do you keep the rattles ?
> ...


yeah, ive had a few tell me they like it. but the thing is, im not ex-military of any kind. i have a lot of respect for those who serve and have served. one of the things that im into is parody and that is why i just removed the word "rifle" with "slingshot", which is why when i first put it on my sig, i thought about removing it, i had some reservations and hoped no one found it insulting or disrespecting. but since no ones complained, i left it.


----------

